# More than one person



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

I've done 3 trips 2 with more than one person. Do I get to charge for that?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> I've done 3 trips 2 with more than one person. Do I get to charge for that?


All passengers ride for price of one(up to how many seat belts your vehicle has).


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The only way you will get paid more is if you have an XL vehicle, accept an X ping and it is more than 4 people. Then you select the fare and select you had a problem and more than 4 people. I however doubt this is the case so no worries there.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

I have seat belts for 4 passengers. Do they have to buckle in the back?


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Didn't have to do that when I was younger.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Do they have to buckle in the back?


Every state is different, same with weight requirements for kids and car seats, same with laws for driving Uber/Lyft.

Post in the Chicago forum...


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

This has to be a troll. Nobody is that clueless.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This has to be a troll. Nobody is that clueless.


Skokie...


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This has to be a troll. Nobody is that clueless.


If he is for real, surely he will be deactivated way before all of his quirky questions get answered.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I say give him a chance, he just wants to make sure he is doing things right, we were all noobs at one point.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Yes I found out I have four passenger seat belts today. Never really needed to use them. I'm a single guy..... 
Another question do the back seat passengers need to buckle up? I know back in my day you didn't.

Btw, I bought I phone charger for car. Will it drains battery???


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Drain battery.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Drain battery.


As long as the car is running it won't it will run off the alternator like everything else in the car. If it works with the car off like a lot of fords do then it will be running on battery power but it would take days to drain the battery.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

As for seat belts that is state dependant, just do a Google search for "seat belt laws (enter your area here)"


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Seriously?.....


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> Yes I found out I have four passenger seat belts today. Never really needed to use them. I'm a single guy.....
> Another question do the back seat passengers need to buckle up? I know back in my day you didn't.
> 
> Btw, I bought I phone charger for car. Will it drains battery???


I hope you're trolling and having a good time.
You can even laugh at us but please don't tell us you're that naive.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Please put on your helmet. I don't want you to hurt yourself.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If you have a roof rack, you can tie 2 more PAX on top of your car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This has to be a troll. Nobody is that clueless.


The perfect Uber Partner


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> The perfect Uber Partner


And he'll be the first to get 8 star Uber award by next weekend.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> The perfect Uber Partner


Sad but true.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Illinois requires every person to have a seat belt in the car.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Drain battery.


You are draining my brain.

I do think you are trolling, but if not then holy shit, has Uber lowered the bar.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Illinois requires every person to have a seat belt in the car.


Good that you found that out. Go buy 2 seat belts an put them in the trunk. The next time you have 6 passengers give the seat belts to the 2 extra passengers. That way every person will have a seat belt in the car.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Does Uber allows use of choke collars to restrain PAX in their seat?


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Backlash you are joking about the 2 extra seat belts, right? I don't think u can do that, besides that would be just too many people in a car.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

You guys are brutal


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Backlash you are joking about the 2 extra seat belts, right? I don't think u can do that, besides that would be just too many people in a car.


You can call me Backlash, but in the future you'll get a much better response using Backdash.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

It's ok I works for no man. Words can never hurt me.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Sorry backlash.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Backdash. Stupid spell correcter.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Feel free to use the EDIT function for any post you would like to EDIT


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I works for no man said:


> You guys are brutal


I got a quota to fill.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Does Uber allows use of choke collars to restrain PAX in their seat?


^^^
Just those collars that shock them when they bark. 
Arf, Arf.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> You are draining my brain.
> 
> I do think you are trolling, but if not then holy shit, has Uber lowered the bar.


^^^
Oh, come on guys... give him a break. lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> And he'll be the first to get 8 star Uber award by next weekend.


^^^
I hope you don't mean one star per ride...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> I have seat belts for 4 passengers. Do they have to buckle in the back?


^^^
Depends on State law.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Thinjim said:


> Didn't have to do that when I was younger.


^^^
When I was young, I rode stagecoaches. 
That whip was great with unruly passengers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I really like the slender man's posts for comic relief. I don't mean that in a bad way, it is just not often that someone so...I'm not sure what to even call it sheltered or naive, either way its rare. You seem like a very nice guy, probably even very smart just not a lot of life experience, of course I could be wrong but I just have this image of you

From your posts I'm guessing you have lived with your brother your entire life, never had need for your own car and probably help your parents out a ton. Without even meeting you I would guess you have been "confused" your entire life and that may be part of the reason.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

limepro said:


> I really like the slender man's posts for comic relief. I don't mean that in a bad way





limepro said:


> I would guess you have been "confused" your entire life


That second part about being confused his whole life. You don't mean that in a bad way either, right?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Backdash said:


> That second part about being confused his whole life. You don't mean that in a bad way either, right?


I don't judge people by their lifestyle choices but the worry about being judged can really play tricks on people's minds as does religion and upbringing. If you have been taught your entire life that something is bad, a sin, they deserve to die and you end up liking it then you tend to hide it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I hear ya limepro...
I was JK


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I hear ya limepro...
> I was JK


I figured, I just know some things are touchy subjects.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Not really. Brother moved in with me a couple of years ago. Bottom line I need him to pay rent. Sometimes it's nice having someone I know around. I'm definitely not street smart. I'm not enthusiastic about living with my brother. He's a slob and a horder or should I call him a pack rat or gold fish??? Gold fish because gold fish will keep getting bigger until they fill out the bowl. He has an amazing ability to use as much space as u give him and a little more.

Both parents died about 2 or 3 years ago. 

I do like to work hard. I definitely don't have a way with people.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well at least your avatar is, #notupsidedown


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

limepro said:


> I really like the slender man's posts for comic relief. I don't mean that in a bad way, it is just not often that someone so...I'm not sure what to even call it sheltered or naive, either way its rare. You seem like a very nice guy, probably even very smart just not a lot of life experience, of course I could be wrong but I just have this image of you
> 
> From your posts I'm guessing you have lived with your brother your entire life, never had need for your own car and probably help your parents out a ton. Without even meeting you I would guess you have been "confused" your entire life and that may be part of the reason.


Holy crap, you got all that from a couple of questions about seat belts? Damn, you're good...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Holy crap, you got all that from a couple of questions about seat belts? Damn, you're good...


I was just joking with the guy.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

This is entertaining.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I should have kept some seat belts from cars I've salvaged to keep in the trunk when the skinny girls request to 'squeeze' in a 'few' extra friends.


----------

